# Granger Lake



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Gonna give Granger a hell of an effort this weekend. Figure we'll set some trotlines for catfish, fish early and late for bass and evening for crappie. I've only ever caught crappie and whites from Granger so I am looking forward to the "concerted effort"!

Anyone out there have any tips/tricks/honey hole info for granger?


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Seems to be a lot of traffic on Texas Fishing Forum about Granger. I fished there in Mar and got blown off the water and haven't had a chance to go back.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been fishin it a lot this year without much success, except for crappie. That lake is loaded with crappie!

Hopefully we'll get some catfish this weekend.... and I'd like to catch a bass or two as well.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

The north side looks real catfishy ... especially around the standing trees. We stayed at Willis Creek park. Big camping spaces but no protection from the wind out in the open like that.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm convinced there is a Lady of the Lake that doesn't want me there. Over the years I've experienced full electrical failure, locked up motor, fried trolling motor. Simple things go wrong like the spot light giving up and finally it topped off by sinking the boat at the ramp coming in during a norther at 1:00 am. Even fishing the bank I've fallen in. Never have i had such consistent trouble at one place. On the other hand, my buddy has done very well on crappie, white bass and catfish when I'm not along. Hmmm.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There is a site specificaly for granger now. You should go and check it out. www.grangergang.com Might be able to find what you are looking for. DBman and that crew put together our first TASF event for the Ft. Hood fishing program and they are a great group. Later Mike


----------

